# Welches Programm kann 3D Schatten erstellen?



## softtrader (19. Juli 2008)

Moin,

ich habe den Wunsch wenn ich ein Bild auf einem vorhandenen Bild setze das dieses neue Bild einen Schatten wirft, so als sitze es vor dem Untergrundbild. Ich habe hier ein Beispiel.

Welches Programm bietet wohl die Funktion um o.g. zu erreichen.

Ich habe PhotoFiltre versucht, das kann es leider nur auf weißem / Unifarbenem Untergrund.

Würde mich sehr über eine Info freuen.


----------



## engelmarkus (19. Juli 2008)

Also sehr einfach geht sowas mit Photoshop. Das müssten aber eigentlich alle Programme können, die mit layern umgehen können. Vielleicht kannst du irgendwie ein "unscharfes" Rechteck unter dein Bild legen und das Bild dann drauf?


----------



## Sphinx-Flash (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo Softtrader,

ein kostenloses Tool wäre GIMP... ist auf den ersten Blick ein wenig verwirrend, aber wenn man erstmal damit zurecht kommt, ganz einfach...

Ebene markieren

Filter...

Licht und Schatten...

Schlagschatten...


----------



## softtrader (19. Juli 2008)

Gimp habe ich mir runtergeladen, und gehe wohl gleich mit Kopfschmerzen in´s Bett...

Nach 10 Versuchen hab ich´s noch nicht geschafft, also wer so was programmiert,

sehr unübersichtlich, aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp.


----------



## softtrader (19. Juli 2008)

Ich nehme alles zurück, :suspekt:habe mich durchgebissen, und bin nun begeistert.

Auch das mit dem Schatten löst das Programm sehr gut, tolle zusätzliche Tools...

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Sphinx-Flash (20. Juli 2008)

GIMP wird gerne verpöhnt.

Ich war auch am Anfang ein wenig enttäuscht, bis ich festgestellt habe, daß man mit dem Ding eigentlich fast alles machen kann, was auch Photoshop drauf hat... Man muß nur wissen wie und mit den vielen Menüs zurechtkommen... ;-)))


----------

